# Albino Dubia?



## ian robbins (Dec 31, 2007)

This Dubia I have looks like an albino???
Its a mature male and his is white! Not blonde but white. I'm gonna give him some time maybe he just got done molting??
I will take some pics ASAP and post if he does'nt change in a couple days.

-Ian


----------



## Scythemantis (Dec 31, 2007)

If you never noticed it before, then yes, it just molted. All roaches are white (as you describe, literally white) for a period after a molt. If a roach were actually albino, I'm sure it would be from the moment it hatched.


----------



## moose35 (Dec 31, 2007)

did it look like my albinos?


----------



## moose35 (Dec 31, 2007)

lol....its just a freshly molted specimen. notice the old exo above it? as they harden back up they darken back up

\


       moose


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 31, 2007)

moose35 said:


> lol....its just a freshly molted specimen. notice the old exo above it? as they harden back up they darken back up
> 
> \
> 
> ...


really?? i thought that it was just another roach standing next the albino roach.   
guess i was wrong


----------



## Genocide4Fun (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL ha!

I actually have an Albino Cat, worth about 3 thousand.. but this isn't the mamaboards so I'll shut up.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I thought the same thing when I first had them I was the luckest man alive to get one then I couldnt find it anymore then the next week I had about 20 albinos 

PS Genocide lets see some photos of the cat,


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually have an Albino Cat, worth about 3 thousand.

I know people with albino cats, not worth any more than a normal cat, unless you have a purebreed.


----------



## bigo (Feb 6, 2008)

Well i could say that i have an albino b.budia but it is only 2inches.   I spot it when feeding today and he started to eat also which means that he has harden up and will stay "albino" until he molts again. It is not albino but very very light brown i try and get pics


----------

